# Manic Panic



## L0VELY (Mar 17, 2007)

I'm dying to get turquoise streaks in my hair.. but must I really bleach it? I've damaged my hair from too much bleaching, and now I'm growing out the dyed portion of my hair. Can I just leave the dye in for a super long time? I'm not really looking for a blinding turquoise, just a nice shade of it. Would that be possible?


----------



## Michelle3 (Mar 17, 2007)

What color is your hair? that makes a big diffrence....if you put in on natural hair you will get vairation almost every time. Some hair takes color really well and some hair just cant hold  it.


----------



## L0VELY (Mar 17, 2007)

My hair is naturally dark brown. I'm growing out the dyed part, which is currently half-way down my head. The dyed part is like a light brown, which sometimes looks a bit reddish in the light. The last time I dyed my hair was last year, which was a very dark chestnut brown since I didn't want to dye it black in case I wanted to colour it again. But now it's faded to light brown. There are some odd blonde parts (just a few strands). I only plan to dye the hair underneath with streaks of turquoise...


----------



## MzEmo (Mar 18, 2007)

i think u should just bleach it to a warm blonde color to make it turqouis dying it over dark brown or and kind of brown wouldnt show up. or i suggest you wait till u grow out ur new hair before bleaching to prevent more damage


----------



## thestarsfall (Mar 18, 2007)

Do a strand test...

I would suggest bleaching though...just because if it has a reddish tint to it that will interefere with the turquoise and you wont get a good turquoise colour (red + green = brown).  

Just wait until your hair grows out or it is out enough to cut off the dead bits and then bleach your streaks and add the turquoise...it would make for a better payoff than if you tried to dye over prior dyes and virgin hair...


----------



## Beauty Mark (Mar 18, 2007)

If it's dark brown, it probably won't take. Manic panic and stuff like that is pretty much impossible to show up on dark hair without bleaching it first.


----------



## Spam.n.Rice (Mar 18, 2007)

Yes definitely bleach it....I tried to do turquoise strands in my hair once and it turned green because we weren't able to bleach it light enough.


----------



## freaksinunif0rm (Mar 19, 2007)

I had turquoise hair for a bit! XD

I would suggest bleaching it until it's blonde....cause if you don't, you'll end up with green hair.


But it still looks nice :]​


----------



## user79 (Mar 19, 2007)

It will NOT WORK on dark brown hair. You have to bleach it before. IMO, it's not worth it at all bc Manic Panic washes out so incredibly fast and looks bad, you have to keep redoing it.


----------



## XsMom21 (Mar 19, 2007)

Ok... I've done about 7 sets of Manic Panic Hair....  I swear by the stuff, but you HAVE to bleach it out... HAVE TO.

When I went pink, I had to go to platinum so that the vibrancy would show, AND because lifted hair holds semi-permanent color longer. It's because when you bleach it, the pores are more open and receptive to more color.

My advice. Get a bleach kit from Sally's or somewhere like that. Pin up the hair you don't want to dye and just dye the hair you plan on coloring. if you don't lift your hair beyond the orange/ strawberry looking shades, your hair WILL turn out green. (Had this experience with my husband when he went to a concert once).

Apply the Manic Panic to the lifted hair, put on a cap and HEAT IT. You can do this by either sitting under a dryer, or by using a hand held dryer. You have to keep it covered though, because you want to heat the hair, not dry the dye.

After you do this, rinse it out. If you see that the color is fading or you want to refresh the color, all you have to do is add a dime sized amound to your conditioner, run it through your hair and leave on for the duration for your shower.

Since you are putting the color underneath, you really don't have to worry about touching up the roots. I had to touch mine up about every three weeks because it was all over color, and black roots with pink hair really stand out.

if you have any other questions, please feel free to message me. I've had almost every experience with Manic Panic you can think of


----------



## eastsidesunset (Mar 20, 2007)

I tried that once. My hair sounds about the same color as yours, and I used some blue shade from Manic Panic....and ended up with snot green hair. Brown hair without  bleach + Blue Manic Panic = green. I'd say either don't do it or bleach it out.


----------



## L0VELY (Mar 20, 2007)

Okay, so I'll bleach it. How blonde does it have to be? And how do I get it that blonde? Should I use a specific brand or would Blondissima be okay?


----------



## user79 (Mar 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *L0VELY* 

 
_Okay, so I'll bleach it. How blonde does it have to be? And how do I get it that blonde? Should I use a specific brand or would Blondissima be okay?_

 
You need a bleaching kit. Blondissima is OK, but it's not great. I have medium brown hair and when I did it as a teen, the ends weren't as light as the roots. Basically you need to apply the bleach to the ends first, and then leave it on for a while, then do the top part towards the roots because the new hair will lighten much faster. It basically needs to be a really light shade of blonde if you want the colour to show up vibrantly.


----------



## jenii (Mar 21, 2007)

If you want the streaks to be vibrant, obvi you're gonna have lighten your hair a bit. My hair has sorta turquoise streaks in it now, and the way I did that was just highlights, lightening my natural color a couple of shades (from dark brown to light brown), and the leaving a midnight blue dye on for about an hour. I added a little bit of 20 vol. peroxide to the dye, to help it take better. My natural hair turned a very dark blue/purple, and the highlights washed out to a turquoise.

Although don't use Manic Panic. That stuff sucks. Try to find Directions, if you can, because their colors are far closer to being true than Manic Panic. Directions is also less runny, in my experience.

Fudge is also awesome, but it's more expensive. If I can't afford Fudge, I use Directions.


----------



## thestarsfall (Mar 22, 2007)

I really loved the Garnier 100% bleaching kit.  My hair came out nice and even and it wasn't as dead as when I used other bleaching kits...

and in all honesty I have no idea why so many ppl think Manic Panic is shit.  I have never had a problem with it fading to ugliness: the red kinda faded to a pinkish red, the blue faded to an AWESOME peacock greenish blue, and the pink I have in now is just fading to a lighter pink...

The major problem is trying to get any of the colour out! I can bleach over it and it still will be in....argh...haha


----------



## freaksinunif0rm (Mar 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *L0VELY* 

 
_Okay, so I'll bleach it. How blonde does it have to be? And how do I get it that blonde? Should I use a specific brand or would Blondissima be okay?_

 
I would suggest beyond the zone's bleaching kit (available at Sally's). 40 volume developer!!


----------



## knoxydoll (Mar 24, 2007)

The last few times I used manic panic I did two different ways. Once I dyed over my brown hair with a deep purple colour. I just put a purpley-red tint on my hair and faded out pretty quickly. Nothing really stays in my hair for too long. The Last time I did it was when I bleached my hair (triple processed woo) and added a perwinkle colour to it. My friends and I tried to do panles of it but we sucked pretty bad at it and ended up just doing my full head. It lasted a little longer with out fading however I was going on a trip to DR and my mother made my dye it a natural colour before I left. 
Manic Panic stays longer on damaged hair so don't be to worried if your hair is damaged. It won't show over dark hair it will only kind of tint it.
For bleaching I've used every drugstore brand out there and some professional stuff too. I really liked using The 100% Garnier stuff like thestarsfall said. I found it pretty easy to use and there seemed to be a lot in there if I remember correctly. Although we bleach my friends hair once and it was super thick and needed 4 or 5 bottles for a double proccess (her hair as shoulder length and is naturally pretty dark). Also if you ends are really, really damaged don't do them first do just above them first and do them at the same time as your roots because the middle of your haid is going to take longer to bleach then the other areas.


----------

